# Zymol Ital vs Zymol Titanium



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Just took a quick photo of the products used today. The photo shows 2 x AF wax mates used, as to not cross contaminate the Ital and Titanium wax.

To remove all underlying LSP's Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid was used. I have found this to be a great product helping to give a 100% clean base.

After applying the Bilt Hamber, a coat of HD-Cleanse was applied in preparation for zymol wax.

The bonnet was divided into a 50/50 split, with the left hand side having 2 x coats Zymol Ital. The Ital was was left to cure for 90mins between coats as per instructions.

On the right hand side, 2 x coats Zymol Titanium, left to cure 15 mins between coats.

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsvl66g97z.jpg.html]

1st video shows the result of the Ital sheeting after 1 coat
2nd vid shows the Titanium sheeting after 1 coat
3rd vid shows the result of Ital after 2 coats (on the left), Titanium after 2 coats (on the right) in a head to head.

The sheeting looks quite slow in the first 2 vids, but I put that down to only 1 coat being applied. The sheeting did speed up a bit after each wax had a 2nd coat on. It is hard to notice in the 3rd video, but after 2 coats, the Ital wax definetely has the edge on the titanium. I was expecting the Titanium to win this one as I've seen it out perform Sonax BSD in another test.

So, all in all, the Ital a bit more expensive but after 2 coats it impresses and does outperform Titanium on the water front :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Was only talking about the superb performance of zymol waxes last night!

What's the texture/feel of the ital wax compared to titanium?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Dave,

The Ital is much softer than Titanium. I find the Ital quite oily, a very soft wax and spreads more easily than Titanium. Imh it is much nicer to use than Titanium. Hope that helps


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Was only talking about the superb performance of zymol waxes last night!
> 
> What's the texture/feel of the ital wax compared to titanium?


Indeed we was lol


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks chewy. Thought titanium was one of the softer waxes of the range. Always liked carbon for it's initial firmness but oily nature meant it spread effortlessly and very thin


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for showing us! You can really see a big difference with the water behaviour from your one coat of Titanium here compared to two coats. I've really seen Collinite 845 fare better with multiple applications but I've gotten really inconsistent water behaviours, sometimes really strong and other times still poor even after multiple coats. I figured my bottle of 845 might be bad since some of it leaked out during shipping, but then I noticed 915 gave me a slightly lower performance in my recent testing compared to the consistent results I was getting months ago. But that as well fared better with another coat applied afterwards and before I wasn't seeing any improvement with multiple coats. 

So I've been trying to hunt down these inconsistencies with some of my tests. This all ties into the perception of the durability as well, because when 845 has bonded well and I notice that really great beading after the second coat, it is unaffected by the soap test. When I have one coat on and see that lack of performance after rinsing, it's affected even further after the soap test it seems. 

In your BSD video I noticed that it was sheeting a bit slower than what I notice from my test results, but if you have Collinite 845 I'd love to see your results after one coat vs. multiple coats to see if we're noticing a similar pattern, this is the one product that I can't seem to get consistent results to a comfortable degree.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Loach video


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

In second video Zymol Titanum sheeting looks very slow .


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Loach, what prep did you use to achieve the BSD water behaviour in your BSD video?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> loach, what prep did you use to achieve the bsd water behaviour in your bsd video?


m205 > ipa


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I decided to start the process again today to see if I could speed up the sheeting.

Started with a strong wash of Chemical Guys Citrus Wash Clear -60ml's in 3-4 litres, pics below show the Wash Clear being left to dwell on the paint for a few mins.

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpspc6sdsmr.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpslqw6vgmk.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg3_zpsmv0rvtpo.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

After rinsing off the bucket wash, Grimeout was applied and allowed to dwell on the paint for a few mins in pic1.

After rinsing off the Grimeout, the bonnet was given a quick clay using the left over Chemical Guys bucket wash as lube in pic 2.
[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg5_zpsclmwbf48.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg6_zpstutqqqul.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

After drying up the bonnet, Bilt Hamber Cleanser fluid was applied again, followed by a coat of HD-cleanse.

2 x coats of Ital wax were applied to left hand side bonnet , waiting 90 mins between coats cure time.

2 x coats of Titanium were applied to right hand side of the bonnet, waiting 15mins between coats.

1st vid shows the Ital sheeting after 2 x coats
2nd vid shows the Titanium's sheeting after 2 x coats
3rd vid shows both the Ital & Titanium sheeting together.

Honestly, I was expecting faster sheeting this time round. The sheeting of the Ital wax is still quicker compared to the Titanium, though I'm not sure if this can be noticed in the videos.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If I'm honest I can't see anything wrong with that sheeting


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Dave, I was just trying to see if the inclusion of the extra steps Degreasing & Claying could speed it up compared with yesterday


----------



## jr250 (Sep 19, 2015)

Not trying to be cheeky or anything but what does running a open hose over the car prove? Why not mist it with a fine spray and try and simulate rain, like the real world.

Curious, that's all.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Z Ital

Yesterday






Today 10/10:thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Maxi, the Ital is definitely quicker than Titanium.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Maxi, the Ital is definitely quicker than Titanium.


Yes , Ital looks quicker Imho no big difference , I find all Zymol waxes Carbon , Glasur , Concours , Destiny gives same water behaviour the difference only in durability and look.


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

Looks like I don't have enough total posts for the thanks button to show up, I'll have to work on that. There's definitely a noticeable improvement this latest time around with the extra prep steps. I would think both the Bilt Hamber and HD Cleanse steps would prep better than a degreaser, so my guess is the added clay step is the one factor causing the most improvement. Like Maxi noted, my prep for all my tests is M205 on a no cut pad with the DA with light pressure, and I go over the paint afterwards with a 10-15% IPA solution. I'll start claying before M205 to see if I can get more consistent results with Collinite, that's something I haven't been doing because I figured the abrasives in M205 are taking care of it and I polish my test sections often. Thanks again for posting your results and keeping us updated. :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Yes , Ital looks quicker Imho no big difference , I find all Zymol waxes Carbon , Glasur , Concours , Destiny gives same water behaviour the difference only in durability and look.


I haven't tested Destiny so can't comment about that. I have a sampler kit #2 with destiny in it, but if there's not much difference between the zymol waxes in terms of water behaviour, I may just save it for attempting a show look as it's only 2oz, very small.



Loach said:


> Looks like I don't have enough total posts for the thanks button to show up, I'll have to work on that. There's definitely a noticeable improvement this latest time around with the extra prep steps. I would think both the Bilt Hamber and HD Cleanse steps would prep better than a degreaser, so my guess is the added clay step is the one factor causing the most improvement. Like Maxi noted, my prep for all my tests is M205 on a no cut pad with the DA with light pressure, and I go over the paint afterwards with a 10-15% IPA solution. I'll start claying before M205 to see if I can get more consistent results with Collinite, that's something I haven't been doing because I figured the abrasives in M205 are taking care of it and I polish my test sections often. Thanks again for posting your results and keeping us updated. :thumb:


Loach, if you have the time I would like to see some of your tests with Collinite, or Sonax PNS if you have it mate


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

The most important issue to me when applying an LSP,is the looks,ital kicks ass on that factor,its my fav zymol wax,and one of the best LSPs i ever applied,it really is a true wax for wax pepole.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Managed to get 2 x coats of this applied today. The car was washed, clayed, then polished with Hd- cleanse. Took a pic of the Ital wax itself to show the soft and oily nature of it. This was enough to cover the car boot by hand. The rest of the car was done with an AF wax mate

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsjx6err2a.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Photos are after 2 x coats Ital. The weather was gloomy today, but despite that I think it has turned out quite nicely. Thanks for looking, cheers

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsjaqkwkyn.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3jubvrfd.jpg.html]


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks dripping wet mate fair play


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Bought the Zymol kit so these comparisons and prep options vitally important, great information a fine result.

John Tht.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks awesome that chewy,


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Guess zymol might need to make a 'frenchie' wax. Odd I've always discounted ital on basis it's not for normal cars. I'm odd


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I keep looking at ital. Is it better than glasur?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Kyle,

Well, both are quality waxes, but honestly, the texture of Ital is a fraction softer and more oily than Glasur. This for me makes it just that little bit more pleasureable to use. I do like the finish of Ital, it appears to give off more of a wet look. Cheers


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Ital, the poor man's concours, lol. This will be my next Zymol pickup, as a few people on here have commented this and Concours are very similar in many ways, barring price


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

What did you think of the Ital pics on the previous page of this thread, Goodylax?

I've only used Concours on a panel or two. From what you said I'm thinking it might be a good idea to prep the car again, then apply a couple coats of Concours. I'm curious now to see how similar the two waxes will look


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> What did you think of the Ital pics on the previous page of this thread, Goodylax?
> 
> I've only used Concours on a panel or two. From what you said I'm thinking it might be a good idea to prep the car again, then apply a couple coats of Concours. I'm curious now to see how similar the two waxes will look


The car looks dripping, very nice. 
I would reapply the Ital as well if you are gonna do another test:thumb:


----------

